# I'm beginning to think my Multivitamin could be aggravating my symptoms ??



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Can a Multivitamin aggravate, or worsen, Gerd and or IBS ??


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Linda Nape has identified some vitamins that can have an adverse effect on D. I do not know if that is brought on by too high a dose or if it is general at any dose. As well, if you are taking a multi with poorly absorbed minerals, as I believe Centrum is, then the magnesium travelling through the intestines can cause additional D. (These are two different issues. At least try to locate a vit that uses chelated minerals, as they will have a superior absorption, leaving less to irritate your bowels.) As I mentioned above, I have been taking one with highly absorbed minerals since 1998 and have never had any deterioration in my IBS or GERD that could be traced to them; but that is only me.Mark


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I know vitamins can aggravate some with Gerd and IBS. I'm very sensitive, I've taken vitamins before with no problems, but this last time, I've had problems, same vitamin, also can't take supplements such as fishy capsules, and magnesium w calcium. Made me feel sick and very tired.


----------

